

Kulisha.com aggregate and pin social feeds, with a Pinterest like design. - Kulisha
http://www.kulisha.com
Released a beta version today, would like to get feedback. Thanks in advance!
======
mryan
Please remove the annoying hovering splash screen - why would I sign up this
service with Twitter/Facebook before I have even tried it out?

This method of 'forced signup before viewing content' is something I find
incredibly obnoxious and irritating in web apps. My default position on these
is that I don't sign up unless I believe the site will offer me some value. If
you want my personal info, I must feel like I am getting something in return.
Another Pinterest clone does not, IMHO, provide enough value to make me sign
up, especially when I am not allowed to view the site's content until I have
signed up. If I was going to clone Pinterest, I would be sure to clone their
key feature - anonymous users can see all of the content.

"Yes sir, entry is just $10. Don't worry, we'll show you what's inside after
you have paid your entrance fee, but trust us, it's great."

I'm sure the site is fantastic, and what I have seen of the design is very
nice. But as I'm sure you guessed, forcing people to sign up before showing
the content is a personal bugbear of mine!

~~~
Kulisha
Thanks for your response!

We must have been very unclear, or it might be our bad English :)

The thing is that nothing on Kulisha is really Public, since it combines your
own personal feeds from Twitter and Facebook.

One thing we could do, to make the site better, might be to post a screenshot
or make a promo video, how does that sound?

Thanks again.

~~~
mryan
Just after I posted, I realised that the content on the site is entirely
populated by your Facebook/Twitter connection, so I withdraw my righteous
indignation ;-)

A promo video would help showing potential users where the value is. Or how
about adding some public data for an example user? E.g. when an anonymous user
views the homepage, they see the content for this example user. Then the Call
To Action could be 'see your personalised content by connecting with
FB/Twitter'. This would let new users get some value out of the site (or at
least see how it could be valuable) before signing up.

